# Coding foreign body removals



## AHESLER (Apr 19, 2011)

If a patient has a splinter in the bottome of their foot would I use 10120 or 28190?  Also does an incision have to be made to use 28190 or can it be used without an incision being made?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 19, 2011)

AHESLER said:


> If a patient has a splinter in the bottome of their foot would I use 10120 or 28190?  Also does an incision have to be made to use 28190 or can it be used without an incision being made?



*28190* does require an incision.  Per coder's desk reference:

"An incision is made through the skin and it is reflected to expose the foreign body. It is removed and the wound is irrigated and the wound is closed"

*10120*-"The physician makes a simple incision in the skin overlying the foreign body. The foreign body is retrieved using hemostats or forceps. The skin may be sutured or allowed to heal secondarily."

If an incision is not required to remove the splinter, this would be reported with an E/M code (i.e. removal with tweezers)


----------

